# Old Mr.Boston Bottle



## xBETAx (May 21, 2012)

Hello, I have an Old Mr.Boston bottle, Full quart with the markings 36-6 on the bottom, patent applied for.  Not for resale, Full Quart on the right side Mr Boston on the left, Federal law prohibits sale or re-use of this bottle and a picture of Mr.Boston himself on the front with lines by his head, body.  36-6 and design patent applied for on the bottom.  Also on the bottom is a circular scar, I was told by a friend that back in the day they had to break those bottles and the scars was probably from the thing used to break the bottles, not sure tho.  Sorry no cam but anyone know what it may be worth?    I paid a $1 so no biggie but just curious. thanks


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2012)

Your bottle doesn't have much collector value unless it was a miniature or figural, the contents are it's main worth. The mark on the bottom is from a bottle making machine, and not what is considered a pontil that you would find on bottles from the 1870's and before. Welcome to the forum, I wish I had better news...Jim


----------

